
Marissa Mayer Wants To Give Every Yahoo Employee An iPhone - rkudeshi
http://www.businessinsider.com/marissa-mayer-wants-to-give-every-yahoo-employee-an-iphone-2012-8
======
signalsignal
Considering her background was Google, it is interesting that she is going
with Apple's products. Maybe it is a slap in the face to her former employer
going to their main rival.

